# Sony Vegas Pro 9, can't install (source file not found)!



## Reclusiarch (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I downloaded the Sony Vegas Pro 9 trail from the Sony Vegas homepage, but I can't seem to install it. It starts installing, then stops with the error:

"Source file not found: C:\Documents and Settings\David\Lokala inställningar\Temp\SonyInstall_1\ac3plug.cab. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it."

I 've tried downloading the trail from several other places, but none seem to work. I installed Sony Vegas Pro 8 with no problem though. Anyone that can help me with this problem?

Sincerely,
David


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try installing from a shorter file path. Instead of C:\Documents..... use C:\Sony.


----------



## Reclusiarch (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello!

I am actually installing it to c:\Programs\Sony\Vegas Pro 9.0\

I'll go into some more details what is happening:

1. I click the exe file and the files are extracted.
2. A choose language window appears, I chose English.
3. Afterwards I come to a "Welcome to the Sony Vegas Pro 9 software installation" window. I click next to continue.
4. I agree with the End-user License Agreement.
5. I verify the installation path c:\Programs\Sony\Vegas Pro 9.0\
6. Ready to Install window. I press next.
7. A bar starts filling up and fills up once, then fills up maybe 1/10 and then stops (it says it's copying new files).
8. The error "Source file not found: C:\Documents and Settings\David\Lokala inställningar\Temp\SonyInstall_1\ac3plug.cab. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it.

I can choose Retry (which just brings me back to the error message) or Cancel, which cancels the whole installation.

I've checked the C:\Documents and Settings\David\Lokala inställningar\ directory and there's no Temp folder there.

I've cleaned out all my temp files, but that didn't work either. I've also run the exe file as administrator, but no luck.


----------

